# [GNOME/HAL] Mountowanie dyskow

## pax82

Witam.

Moze ktos zna warunki jakie maja spelniac podmontowane partycje by byly wyswietlone w "Komputerze" gnome ? Wiem ze powinny znalesc sie w /media, ale co jezcze ?

Pozatym jak ustawic by automontowane plyty cd np tez sie tam pojawily (przydlaa by sie opcja wysun :])

Dzieki z gory.

----------

## pmz

To co widzisz w "komputerze" zależne jest od tego co wykrył HAL oraz co masz statycznie wpisane w /etc/fstab. Co do drugiego pytania, może sprawdź ustawienia GNOME:

```
Środowisko -> Preferencje -> Napędy i nośniki wymienne
```

----------

## pax82

Ustawione mam tam defaultowe reakcje na wlozenie nosnikow oraz jest jakas opcja by byla mozliwosc mountowania tych nosnikow (jest zaznaczona).

Wyglada to tak ze kilka partycji ktore sam wpisalem do fstaba z opcjami uid=pax,users sa widoczne w "Komputerze" gnome, ale te automatycznie mountowane (cdrom, storage) sa tez automatycznie mountowane, ale jzu nei widoczne w "komputerze" (mam tam prawo zapisu i nawet okno nautilusa mi od razu otwiera katalog), ale msuze byc rootem by odmountowac ten katalog (nie ma opcji users, ma tylko umask tka bym mial prawa). Moze ktos wie gdzie ustawie sie takei rzeczy dla hala bo przypuszczam ze to jego dzialka ?

----------

## Insenic

Trzeba je wpisać w fstabie z odpowiednimi prawami ale zopcją noauto...

----------

## pax82

Ale jak mam miec kilka urzadzen usb to nebardzo chce by bylo na stale w fstabie, hal sam mi je mountuje jak nie sa w fstabie. Jeszcze jest ivman, wszystko konigurowalmne z xmla, ale nie wime jak sie za to zabrac. W ubuntu fanie to przygotowali i ladnie dziala, chce uzyskac taki efekt jak na ubuntu.

----------

## raaf

 *pax82 wrote:*   

> Witam.
> 
> Moze ktos zna warunki jakie maja spelniac podmontowane partycje by byly wyswietlone w "Komputerze" gnome ? Wiem ze powinny znalesc sie w /media, ale co jezcze ?
> 
> Pozatym jak ustawic by automontowane plyty cd np tez sie tam pojawily (przydlaa by sie opcja wysun :])
> ...

 

hejka

jesli nie masz w 'komputerze' ikonki innych mediow to znaczy, ze masz cos skopane w kernelu albo masz nie uruchomionego np hal'a, albo w ogole hal'a masz skopanego. ja np ostatnio sobie popapralem na desktopie i zniknely mi cd i floppy, nie wiem czy usb sie montuja bez problemu bo nie sprawdzalem, ale naprawie to jak bede mial czas  :Wink: . w kazdym razie standardowo jest tak, ze emergujac gnome'a z hal'em (ktorego musisz uruchomic na start -> rc-update add hal default) to komputer z gentoo powinien pracowac dokladnie tak samo jak np z ubuntu. w ogole cos sie zmienilo ostatnio w tym jak pracuje hal, kiedys dopisywal linijki do fstab i podlug tego montowane byly usb, cd i floppy. ostatnio stawialem sobie gentoo na laptoku i zauwazylem, ze zadne wpisy w fstab sie nie pojawiaja, co spowodowalo, ze sie troche zdziwilem. ale nic, bez znaczenia, ... teraz na laptoku mam xfce4 + ivman, uruchamiam hal'a i wpisuje do fstaba cd i dwa urzadzenia usb (bo mozesz miec np dwie albo i wiecej partycji na pendrivie  :Wink:  ) i to dziala bez problemu. nie musisz nic grzebac w ustawianich hal'a czy ivman'a (oczywiscie ivamn tez musi byc uruchmiany na start  :Wink:  ). it just rocks.

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## pax82

No to u mnei nei bylo tak jak na ubuntu od rauz po isntalce. Oczywiscie ze dbus i hald (i nawet ivman) mam uruchamiane na starcie. Teraz wykrywa mi i mountuje USB oraz CDROm ktory tez mam na usb (pokazuje nawet w komputerze). Ale nie mam zadnych wpisanych w fstabie partycji widzianych w "komputerze". 

fstab:

```

/dev/hda5               none                    swap            sw                                                                                      0 0

/dev/hda6               /                       reiserfs        noatime                                                                                 0 0

#/dev/hda2              /boot                   reiserfs        defaults                                                                                0 0

/dev/hda7               /home                   reiserfs        defaults                                                                                0 0

#/dev/hda8              /usr/portage            reiserfs        defaults                                                                                0 0

#/dev/hda1              /mnt/XP                 ntfs            auto,ro,nosuid,nodev,noexec,user,uid=pax,umask=0000                                     0 0

/dev/hda9               /media/Stuff            vfat            defaults,uid=pax,gid=users,umask=0077,user,users                                        0 0

/dev/hdd1               /media/Wymienny1        vfat            defaults,uid=pax,gid=users,umask=0077,user,users                                        0 0

/dev/hdd2               /media/Wymienny2        vfat            defaults,uid=pax,gid=users,umask=0077,user,users                                        0 0

# Bindy

/media/Stuff            /home/pax/Stuff         vfat            bind                                                                                    0 0

# kernel fs

none                    /proc                   proc            defaults                                                                                0 0

none                    /dev/shm                tmpfs           defaults                                                                                0 0

none                    /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc  binfmt_misc   defaults                                                                                0 0

```

----------

## ro-x

Odswieże troche temat. Hal nie modyfikuje mi pliku fstab, w zwiazku z czym wszystkie nowe napedy usb nie sa widoczne w gnomowskim "Komputerze". wszystko ladnie wskakuje do /media/disk, nautilus nawet otwiera okienko z zawartoscia katalogu. Wyczytalem ze hal poczawszy od jakiejstam wersji nie uzywa fstab-sync tylko pmount, niestety to rozwiazanie traci myszka. prosze o porade co zrobic zeby automatycznie zamontowane napedy pojawialy sie w "Komputerze" i byly wpisywane do /etc/fstab. dodam ze manualne wpisywanie mountpointow do fstaba mnie nie interesuje, bo czasem uzywam 4-5 pendrive'ow i dla kazdego nie bede dodawal wpisu. ma sie to robic samo  :Smile: 

-- argasek edit (ort)

----------

## Raku

ja używam kde +hal +pmount i u mnie wystarczy wpisać w /etc/pmount.allow ścieżki do odpowiednich urządzeń (/dev/sda1 to u mnie USB, itd.)

w /etc/fstab nie mam nic odnośnie urzadzeń montownaych automatycznie.

----------

## ro-x

kde to mnie wlasnie niespecjalnie interere  :Wink:  sek w tym jak to w gnomie zrobic...

----------

## Raku

 *ro-x wrote:*   

> kde to mnie wlasnie niespecjalnie interere  sek w tym jak to w gnomie zrobic...

 

a jakbym napisał, że używam gnome, to wpisałbyś do /etc/pmount.allow to o czym mówiłem?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ro-x

tak sie sklada ze mam to wpisane  :Wink:  i problem dalej UNSOLVED..

teraz siedze na FC6 na ktorej automount dziala perfekcyjnie. wrzuce sobie potem cala konfiguracje hala z tego distro i zobaczymy.. z tego co widze to zainstalowane sa te same pakiety i to samo jest pouruchamiane wiec problem musi lezec po stronie configow.. tylko ktorych progsow?

----------

## kneczaj

A masz zainstalowany pakiet gnome-mount??   :Razz: 

----------

## ro-x

prosze Cie.. mam zainstalowany  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr Adam

Sam używam gnome, i właśnie zainstalowałem to gnome auto mount, i super działa, a wpisy dodaje do fstab z opcją noauto  :Wink: 

----------

## ro-x

chodzi o to ze ja nie chce sam dodawac wpisow do fstab. takie rozwiazanie mnie nie interesuje.

----------

## Mr Adam

 *ro-x wrote:*   

> chodzi o to ze ja nie chce sam dodawac wpisow do fstab. takie rozwiazanie mnie nie interesuje.

 

nie wgłębiałem się w funkcje programu, ale program może montować urządzenia które nie są wpisane w żadnym pliku?

----------

## ro-x

oczywiscie ze moze. przyklad masz chociazby w fedorze core 6 (zainstalowalem wczoraj u dziewczyny). po podlaczeniu pendrive'a pojawia sie wpis w mtab i ikonka urzadzenia pokazuje sie na pulpicie i w "Komputerze". w pliku fstab nie ma zadnych wpisow na temat jakiegokolwiek urzadzenia usb.

----------

## Raku

A zobacz, czy pmount działa uruchomiony z palca.

No i możesz sprawdzić, czy hal i dbus na pewno działają (może demony się ubijają - często tak miałem, zwłaszcza po różnych upgradach).

Na koniec sprawdź, czy włożenie czegoś do USB powoduje wykrycie tego rpzez hala (uruchom hala bez wysyłania w tło - tak, żeby logi były na konsoli)

----------

## ro-x

wlozenie usb'ka powoduje jego wykrycie i zamontowanie w /media/disc. nautilus otwiera okno z zawartoscia pendrajwa. problem jest w tym ze nie dodaje ikonki do "Komputera" i na desktop. o to sie rozchodzi caly czas  :Wink: 

SOLVED

wystarczylo przekompilowac gnome-vfs z flaga "hal" i pomoglo  :Smile:  ladnie wskakuje ikonka do komputera i generalnie jest tak jak byc powinno  :Smile: 

pojawil sie nastepny problem: zniknely mi ikonki od partycji vfat... ma ktos jakies sugestie co wpisac w fstab?

edit:

problem ze znikajacymi ikonkami lezal po stronie ukladu partycji jeszcze z czasow kiedy partycje na filmy i muzyke mialem w vfat na rozszerzonej windowsowej. po zmianie na rozszerzona linuxowa i reiserfs wszystko jest tak jak powinno. tak wiec na koniec moje podsumowanie z automatycznego montowania pendrive'a i innych mediow wymiennych:

Dla zainstalowania automatycznego montowania w gnome:

```

#USE="hal" emerge -av gnome gnome-vfs gnome-volume-manager gnome-mount hal dbus

#rc-update add hald default

```

Mozna z powodzeniem usunac wpisy z fstab dla wszystkich pendrive'ow, cd-rom'ow i stacji dyskietek. po wlozeniu plyty albo podlaczeniu pendrive'a zostanie utworzony katalog /media/'katalog' w ktorym automatycznie zamontowany zostanie podlaczony wolumin. Po jego wyjeciu lub odlaczeniu zostanie automatycznie odmontowany a katalog usuniety.

----------

## pancurski

Witam, odświeże troche temat. Czy po automatycznym zamontowaniu np. cdromu, żeby go wysunąc/odmontować też musicie kliknąc Wysuń na ikonie? Czy załatwiacie sprawe przyciskiem wysuń tacke na obudowie napędu. Bardziej mnie interesuje ten drugi sposób ale coś nie działa.

----------

## garwol

dopisz do /etc/sysctl.conf linijke 

```
dev.cdrom.lock=0
```

----------

## pancurski

 *garwol wrote:*   

> dopisz do /etc/sysctl.conf linijke 
> 
> ```
> dev.cdrom.lock=0
> ```
> ...

 

nie działa

EDIT: po restarcie poskutkowało, dzieki

----------

